# 7 year old female chi now having accidents



## The Professor (Jan 16, 2013)

A bit of background...I have three chihuahuas, a Belgian Shephard/coyote mix, a Jack ****, and a Bengal cat. The chihuahua I am having an issue with, Sadie, is 7 years old. I got her in 2006 from another breeder when I lived in South Dakota. I bred her 4 times with no complications. She has now been fixed for the last year or two. She has always been very good about going outside to go to the bathroom. She did have a few accidents on two when I moved to a new house. I moved twice since I have had her and she had accidents during both moves, but within a week or two or moving all accidents had ceased. She does mark her territory outside of the house by backing up to bushes and lifting her leg, or squatting over top of fresh spots from our other dogs. When she was under 2 years old she did mark a few plastic grocery bags that were on the floor on several occasions. 

Fast forward...It has been years since she has had any sort of indoor accident, but continues to mark outside. Last night the lady and I decided to have some private time so we kicked the dogs out of the room and closed the door. Sadie didn't want to leave the room, but she is always good and minds her own business so I let her stay. Later we noticed a wet spot on the carpet at the end of the bed. I assumed it was water from the hot tub since we ran straight inside without drying off because it was cold outside. Upon closer inspection I realized it was infact urine. I wasn't sure it was Sadie since she wasn't the only one in the room. So I cleaned it up and noticed two more smaller wet spots on the other side of the bed. Now I find out this morning that Sadie urinated on a bed in another room last night and the comforter is now in the washer. I haven't received all the details of that incident yet since I am the only one home and the person who saw it happen is at work. 

I have not taken her to the vet yet, and really don't intend to unless I realize it is something that I can't take care of myself. I prefer to do as much of my own care as I can, and keep my babies off of man-made medications and out of surgery unless it is absolutely necessary. 

My question is whether this is normal for a 7 year old chihuahua or not and what can I do about it? I know chihuahuas can live to be 15-20 in some cases so I always expected her to not have any issues like this until she was at least a teenager.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

No I don't think it is normal for a 7 yr old chi who previously has been good at toileting to suddenly start having accidents - I wonder if she may have a UTI or urinary infection - another thing I'd watch out for is to see if she is drinking more than normal which is causing her to have accidents - drinking excessively and having accidedents could be a sign of diabetes.

It's early days though - just keep an eye on her today and tomorrow and if you spot any more accidents - bring her to the vet - neither a UTI or diabetes can go on without treatment.


----------



## Missmaz (Dec 13, 2012)

Sometimes our little ones can do this as a way of getting attention.
My little Chi did a similar thing when I went through a busy month and she wasn't getting the usual attention. I called it a protest pee.
Perhaps she didn't appreciate someone else getting your attention.
They can be little drama queens, and behave like a petulant child at times.
Just try giving her a little more attention, it may help.
But there is always the possibility she has a bladder infection.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would get a urine sample from her & get it tested to rule out UTI. It sounds like something's going on with her that's not normal. In the mean time, you can give her some cranberry powder sprinkled on her food.


----------



## NiecieD (Jan 14, 2013)

We had the same issue with one of our cats doing the same thing. It was UTI type issue. I would have her checked to be on the safe side. IF that shows nothing, then maybe a behavioral issue?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

As others have suggested I would say it could be a UTI.
Is your current relationship a new thing?

If she is having issues with house training I would advise a strict back to basics routine with her.


----------



## The Professor (Jan 16, 2013)

I will look into the UTI as that seems to be the only logical explanation. My relationship is not new, more than two years now. No major life changes, but it did get pretty cold here in Vegas this week, so maybe she didn't want to go outside, but she has never had issues even when there was snow on the ground when we lived in South Dakota.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

With a UTI you can give her a cranberry pill and if it is not too bad it will help. FYI do not try cranberry juice they won't drink it.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sounds like a UTI. My daughter's basset hound used to get them regularly. She gives her cranberry pills and so far no problems. You would probably check with your vet on the dosage. Hopefully, that's all it is.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> Sounds like a UTI. My daughter's basset hound used to get them regularly. She gives her cranberry pills and so far no problems. You would probably check with your vet on the dosage. Hopefully, that's all it is.


That is how I learned as my Basset Sadie had the same issue


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

sometimes girls can become incontinent after a spay op ...... see the vet it is usually easily sorted with medication


----------

